# Harold Reynolds fired?????



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw in the NY post today espn fired harold reynolds. Does anyone know why????

http://www.nypost.com/sports/espn_fires_reynolds_sports_andrew_marchand.htm


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I liked him, enjoyed his insight!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

He must have done something pretty serious to get fired. ESPN even let the crack addict Irvin stick around, now that is a guy that should be fired simply for being an idiot.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Saw in the forum today it was because several incidents of sexual harassment. :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was assuming it was something of that nature, it's too bad that what seemed to be a standup guy has to stoop to those levels.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope he wasn't harrassing Kruk!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Must be okay to do coke though. :eyeroll:


----------

